# pacific preservation services



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

tryied doing a search on here, but didn`t get any hits! Had a couple of call(voice messages)asking for me to take a job in my area and they were refered by a local realtor (one I do work for)!

Help please!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I hear they are ok, I filled out paperwork but never received any work. Im pretty sure they do Altisource work. http://www.pacpres.com/


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheap, cheap, cheap.


And they'll inflate your bid big time. Example once they messed up and sent me their paperwork.
I got paid $900 for a job that they billed the customer $2000 for.
At the time I worked for them they had none of their own customers, just 2nd/3rd tier subbers.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Th are out of Newport Beach California...What everyone else said...
They recently contacted us for about 20 work orders...all minimum 250 miles away....I have ten in Doyle...all wints...50 each...the gal tells me...
I had to ask her if she had a any clue who she was talking to since I blasted one of their administrative people at a training session...
Gal came to a training session for HUD and tried to get everyone in the room to do the work for them and not BLM AMS or A2Z....
She had moxy I'll give her that.....

But they do pay on time if you can make the numbers work...However, as with any company subbing work...and especially with the current climate in the industry...procede with caution....they may not have a contract tomorrow...I do know by the amount of request we are seeing asking about this company that they are developing some difficulties oin getting the work completed.

I do not know how any company can sub work out with the numbers being so low right now...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I do not know how any company can sub work out with the numbers being so low right now...







According to the $12 lawn cut thread some thing is wrong with all of us that are too good to work at the bargain basement prices offered.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> According to the $12 lawn cut thread some thing is wrong with all of us that are too good to work at the bargain basement prices offered.


ya, I`ll stand back and wait for them to go under!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The guys going under will be the guys accepting those prices. 

The regional that is taking advantage of those guys it'll take a lot longer. 
Of course some times Karma bites quick too.


----------

